# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Bariatric procedure

## Crack Back

As I mentioned in previous new member forum (just making my return after 16 years)

Anyone here have Bariatric surgery and success getting back into cycling? Procedure I have doesnt allow alot of absorption part of the main reason Im returning to the fold, pills are not helpful. I am starting to eat a lot more now but still concerned about wasting. 

Just to gauge where I was and where Im at I became somewhat obese at 370
Lbs. Now Im around 208. Just want to get some of my form back.

----------

